# A Sunny Stroll Through San Cristóbal



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Today was one of those days when one thanks the heavens that one lives in San Cristóbal de Las Casas when the sun is bright and the air here at 2,100 meters is crystal clear and, at least seemingly, pollution free and all is right with the world but when strollling these narrow colonial streets with quaint row housing often dating from centuries ago, one is never free from observing endless grafitti, most of it amateurish and unworthy, maligning the thoroughfares and turning the otherwise pleasant walk into a stroll through an uncivil trough of human detritus and then, upon crossing a corner in one´s neighborhood, the grafitti becomes explicitly demeaning of the human spirit and there it is, painted on a residential wall and translated here by me; "Talk is to be avoided, silence is preferred." 

There is no end to this.


----------

